# Removed



## DocSavage45

You say verbal and I say variable, the spelling checker doesen't know. LOL! Mattius Wendle was commenting on how much he likes the Ryobi. I'm still cooking my old skill drill. It keeps on going. :<)

Hope you're getting some motor pickle time.


----------



## Daruc

No it's verbal, you just tell it what speed. Faster, faster, slow down.


----------



## DocSavage45

LOL!


----------



## Blackie_

Oh thanks Tom, I went back and corrected it, stupid auto correct did that to me, plus I hadn't had my coffee yet. I know excuses, excuses… 

Ha Ha Woodust, I wish it was that simple who knows what tomorrow will bring us.


----------



## Daruc

I just reread what I wrote
Sounded a lot like my wife…....

Voice activated drills, hmmm, we could see em!


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Ryobi drills run very true no wobble at all. even the $80-100+ brand name drills are not as accurate.especially the yellow brand that makes the best plunge router in the world but they stink at making drills. and that pricey gray one. 
I have a feeling ZRD47CK will not be around much longer. these days most of the ones you see are refurbished.
kind of wish i had kept mine.


----------



## Kentuk55

I must be livin in a cave. I didn't even know anyone made a corded drill with a clutch.. lol


----------



## Blackie_

Yeah Roger, that's kind of one of the reasons I posted this review to make aware that they exist.


----------



## fuigb

OP was embarrassed by the review and scrubbed it?


----------



## CFrye

> Yeah Roger, that s kind of one of the reasons I posted this review to make aware that they exist.
> 
> - Blackie_


Since the review is gone, I guess they don't exist (what ever 'they' are).


----------



## DocSavage45

FYI: Ryobi electric drills and HF drills with clutches.


----------



## DocSavage45

Blackie is not on LJ's anymore.


----------



## robscastle

Sniffle!


----------



## CFrye

Thank you, Doc.


----------

